# 3DMark 2001 SE -->wieso so wenig Points?



## Extremniki (25. November 2002)

hallo leutz.

also ich habe auf meiner kiste mal das schöne benchmarkproggi 3dmark 2001 laufen lassen und bin nur auf müde 5000 punkte gekommen. dann habe ich mir andere rechner im onlinevergleich angesehen, die hatten bei gleichen komponenten wesentlich mehr punkte.

liegt das an gewissen einstellungen, die mir nicht bekannt sind?

meine hardware:

athlon 1400, 256mb ddrram, nvidia geforce4 mx440, k7s5a lan/sound onboard. 

in der auswertung stand bei manchen, das sie einen fsb von 160 oder so was hatten, der steht bei mir nur auf 60 oder 66 (weiß jetzt nicht mehr so genau).

kennt sich da einer mit aus?

danke, gruß nikolaj


----------



## eViLaSh (25. November 2002)

was für treiber hast du denn ? (mobo, graka etc.)
was für OS ?

evtl. neues direct X 

usw.

die meisten, die ihre punkte dort veröffentlichen haben hochgetaktete maschinen...also mal die mhz zahlen frontsidebus etc. vergleichen


----------



## Extremniki (25. November 2002)

ach ja, vergessen! also treiber hab ich die neuesten, sowohl von der grafikkarte (detonatortreiber von nvidia) als auch vom mainboard.
es läuft alles unter windows xp, wie bei den anderen leuten auch, mit denen ich mein ergebnis verglichen habe. prozessortaktung ist ebenfalls bei all denen auf 1400mhz gewesen, nur eben der fsb lag manchmal ne ganze ecke höher.

also wenn man es mal genau nimmt reicht mir mein rechner so, wie er ist. ich bin eh kein gamer, ausser anno und auch mal deltaforce oder medal of honor zock ich eh nix und für meinen webcram reicht die kiste ja völlig. aber ich frage mich bei so einem ergebnis, ob man da nicht noch mehr rausholen kann. nur übertakten und son kram kommt für mich nicht in frage. 

hätte ja sein können, dass dieser fsb (front side bus???) irgendwo höher zu stellen geht.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (25. November 2002)

Als Laie solltest du besser die Finger vom FSB lassen, da dabei weitaus mehr als die CPU beschädigt werden kann.


----------



## Extremniki (25. November 2002)

naja, laie ist vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben. kenn mich schon ein wenig damit aus. wollte ja auch nix basteln, sondern lediglich wissen, wie es geht oder woran es liegen könnte.

hier mal das ergebnis des tests:

Operating System Microsoft Windows XP 
DirectX Version 8.1 

Mobo Manufacturer ECS 
Mobo Model K7S5A 
AGP Rates (Current/Available) 4x / 1x 2x 4x  

CPU AMD Athlon(tm) Processor 1393 MHz 
FSB 66 MHz die stelle mein ich! 
Memory 256 MB 

Graphics Chipset NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 
Driver Name AOpen GeForce4 MX 440 - Windows Xp/2k Driver v28.32 
Driver Version 6.13.10.2942 
Video Memory 64 MB 

Program Version 3DMark2001 SE 
Resolution 1024x768 32bit 
Texture Format Compressed 
FSAA Disabled 
Z-Buffer Depth 24bit 
Frame Buffer Double 
Rendering Pipeline D3D Pure Hardware T&L 

habe nämlich den gleichen test mit meinem k6-2 500 auch mal durchgeführt, und da war der fsb auf 100!!! liegts am board???


----------



## sam (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AnonymerSurfer _
> *Als Laie solltest du besser die Finger vom FSB lassen, da dabei weitaus mehr als die CPU beschädigt werden kann. *


ach quatsch


----------



## eViLaSh (25. November 2002)

also 66 mhz fsb is schon sehr wenig...

und das bei einem 1,4 gig prozi.

schu doch mal im bios wie der eingestellt ist !

(multiplikator)


----------



## Extremniki (25. November 2002)

na da steht er ja mit 133 drinne, sonst hät ich ja auch keine 1400 da stehn. wenn ich das auf 100 runterschraube, dann steht da nämlich auch nur noch 1000 oder 1100 oder sowas in der art.


----------



## eViLaSh (26. November 2002)

wieso zeigt er dann bei 3Dmark 66 mhz fsb an ?!


----------



## Extremniki (26. November 2002)

na das versteh ich ja eben nicht. entweder interpretiert die software das nicht richtig oder das windows xp hat da nen fehler. muss ich doch nochmal mit dem alten 3dmark 2000 probieren, das hab ich auch noch irgendwo.


----------

